# I'm so proud of you Birmingham! (women's march)



## ev wood (Jan 22, 2017)

My home city is known for violence, but also for civil unrest. Yesterday 5,000-10,000 (conflicting estimates) gathered together to continue that great tradition and send a message to the current administration that discrimination based on race, gender, orientation, class, and nationality will not be tolerated. Seemingly every age and demographic came out and spoke up with united voices for equality, it was enough to make you cry I'll tell ya.


----------

